# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  can someone help me

## tasha_hopkins

i want to attach a picture onto a thread but i have no idea how to do it as i haven't got a scanner please help me.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

is it a picture you already have on your pc?

----------


## crazygirl

i dont think you can do it without a scanner

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

if it isn't already on your comp if you have a camera phone and infared on your comp you can do it that way

----------


## billfan

how can you do it if it's already on your pc?

----------


## Angeltigger

> how can you do it if it's already on your pc?


Well we know how to do it if it already on you computer as we know how to put pictures in thread. as when tasha_hopkins scanner it in when she geta scanner it will be on her computer

----------


## Abi

> how can you do it if it's already on your pc?


You need to upload it somewhere, such as Imageshack or photobucket (theres a thread in Banners and Fan Art telling you the adresses. Its a sticky). Then you'll get a link, copy that into your post, and it will come up on it.

----------


## makotonine

Want to add me to your friends? I cant get on tonight, but I could tomorrow. XM Satellite is the gamertag.

----------


## Abigail

> Want to add me to your friends? I cant get on tonight, but I could tomorrow. XM Satellite is the gamertag.


This thread is nearly four years old and the OP doesn't post here anymore.

----------

